# So excited!! (please read!)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just ordered a couple Christmas gifts from a friend of my uncle's. She's an artist and does a lot of drawings/paintings of animals. Right now, she's offering hand-painted Christmas ornaments with pictures of pets on them for only $5 plus shipping!! If anyone else is interested, her e-mail address is [email protected]

Here are a couple examples of the work she did...the dogs here are my grandma's and my aunt's. I'll include the original picture that I took of one of my grandma's dogs so you can see how close to the original her paintings look. =)




























And the original photo that she used for that one...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Those are really nice...I think I'm going to get a few as Christmas gifts. Thanks so much for posting!

Edited to add: I just e-mailed her. I was so afraid I wouldn't be able to afford to get Christmas gifts this year, but these ornaments are so reasonable and really beautiful. Thanks again!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are wonderful!!!!

Just e-mailed her too.......


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so excited to get mine...she said she's starting on them tonight =)


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

So beautiful, I just emailed her as well!


----------



## Val-Jake's my golden boy (Mar 3, 2009)

I just emailed her too. Thanks for her email. ((HUGS))
Val


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not seeing any pictures, all I have is a blank box with a red x in the cornor.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are awesome. I just emailed her, thanks for posting! I hope she can get them done by Christmas...?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it! Going to email too.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Emailed as well  Shes gunna be busy now!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm glad you guys love them as much as I do. =)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great ornaments!


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

Those are great!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Those are really nice! I think I will be emailing her as well. 

Thanks Sam


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I ordered mine of Jaro


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

=) bumping up!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Sam! I haven't been on here in a while, but I'm glad I read this thread. How does she handle payment? paypal? I am going to email her as well! Thanks!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, she does paypal! I sent over my $ for my ornaments today!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

She said she would take checks and money orders, too.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ordered several - thanks!


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow those are beautiful shes going to be a busy woman this month lol


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!
Thank you so much!! I ordered 2!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about ordering 5. These are great gifts!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Update: I just asked if she could go 7 for me! Ah! She is going to be so busy.  She is going to love you, Sam!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered 9...and I wanted 4 or 5 more, but I didn't want to push it.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

OK, Sam, your are either a blessing or a curse to this woman. I have the vision of Santa's workshop with all the little elves going a mile a minute.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I emailed her and asked for a few to be made and she told me she was going to get through the huge amount of orders she already had and get back to me whether she could make any more before Christmas or not.. just an update in case anyone else emails her now! 

Although if she takes any new orders from any of you guys, let me know LOL


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so glad I read through the whole post before replying. I really wanted to get several, but I can always order later, for next year I guess. I bet they'll cost a little more though--lol.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting Sam - please post Enzo's once you receive it.
I emailed her and told her whenever she can do mine is fine cause I feel they will also make great birthday presents too.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered two of them just last Friday and they are already on there way today I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

These are amazing! I can't wait to get mine. Sam was able to sneak me some photos of Joey & Jesse's and WOW they are so good.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am so excited, mine just shipped yesterday! Can't wait to see them and then give them as gifts!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Sam - I saw Enzo's - It looks really good - She sent it to me as a sample of her work.  She stated that she probably will be able to get mine done by xmas. Can't wait. Thanks again.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I ordered 10 the first day of the post. I haven't received them yet but she told me I should have them before Christmas. Anxious to see them.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well you guys faired better than I.....I didn't even get an acknowledgement that she had received my e-mail. Oh well.....maybe next year.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Well you guys faired better than I.....I didn't even get an acknowledgement that she had received my e-mail. Oh well.....maybe next year.


Really? That surprises me...she was really quick getting back to me and has kept me updated about my order. It could be because she's so swamped with orders. I'd e-mail her again...maybe she never got it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Laurie, I'd definitely e-mail her again. I know she said she got something like 40 ornaments ordered that first day, so yours may have gotten overlooked on accident.

I received my order today and I am THRILLED with them.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Oranments*

I received my ornaments and they are just beautiful. The details are amazing, I even received a Christmas card with mine thanking me for the order. 

What a great talented Lady


I was so happy with them I ordered six more and I don't care when I get them. I am hoping for just one before Christmas if not that is fine. I will have it for next Christmas


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

*I love it!*

I just got my ornament and LOVE it!! Thanks for posting about them~cannot believe she does those for $5! I will be ordering more~perfect gifts!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

The ornaments are just beautiful. She is very talented!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I got mine today and am amazed at how much it looks like the photo I sent, and I got a Christmas card, too. I would certainly recommend them to everyone even if she couldn't get it done for this Christmas.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

love them! e-mailing her now for my new puppy and my sisters dogs!!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

y'all need to post photos of the ones you got. I wanna see. LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine are being worked on today/night. I'll take pictures of them when they arrive. Hope to see some of the others on here after you receive yours....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't get a picture of just Layla's before my FIL took it to his fiance in Canada, but here is a group shot and individuals of the rest...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, wow! Those are great. Ok, now I'm _really_ excited to see mine...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just saw the photo of Chance's on Cindi's facebook - love it!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

has anybody else received their ornaments??


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

She's working on mine shortly - Her fiance is in the hospital so that is taking up some of her time.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Got mine on Friday, forgot to take pictures before I stashed them into hiding! I will get pics up when I get a chance to dig them out!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Nothing yet. She told me she was working on mine and had half done. Plus, she did say her fiance' was in the hospital.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just got an email that she was done with her last big batch and was ready for more orders if I was still interested.. so those of you still waiting on yours, that must mean you'll have them soon!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine are on their way! I'm so excited. I'll be sure to post pictures when I get them.

I'm really sorry to hear about her fiance...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just placed my order! I'm getting one for our two dogs, one for our new puppy and one for my sister's dog. Such a great idea!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd love to order one! I'll send her a message about it. These are so great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I received all 10 of mine today. None of them broken. Pretty amazing... Each one looks a little different. I'm not sure which one is my favorite yet. I'm still checking them all out.... Here are five of them. She used the bottom picture on my Christmas Card signature.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Those are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I sent her a email yesterday and she got back to me in a few hrs. She finished my ornament and sent it out already! I am so excited! Thanks Enzos Mom!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Got mine over the weekend, they are awesome!!!! so close to the pictures I sent her, specially the one with Amaya the cocker!! I will take pictures and post them for you to see, I have recommended her to my friends!! Thanks Enzo's mom!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so glad that everyone is so pleased with these - and I know Cindi is, too. She's currently unemployed, so having all of these orders will definitely help her give her kids a nice Christmas. =)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found this thread. Is it too late to order? I don't necessarily need mine by Christmas since my daughter's not coming until January. 

These are so nice!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

When I get mine I'll post pictures on facebook and put her email with it. I can guarantee people I know will want to order them!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I contacted Cindi and she got right back to me. She thinks she might be able to get to mine in time for Christmas. I'm excited now.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I still haven't got mine..., but Enzos_Mom said that she saw Chance's on Cindi's facebook page. I really want to see it but I am facebook illiterate. Yep, probably the only one on this planet that is. :wave:

I have a fb page but truthfully have been on it around 4 times in like 4 years. Do I have to friend her, (is that how you say it?), to see the ornament? I'm so lost...:uhoh:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are really nice.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish I lived over there, I would be emailing her too!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I had an afterthought and asked her if she could place a Halo on Sam's ornament since he's at the Bridge now and she said she would. Now I'm really excited to see mine. I know I'll cry when I see Sam's...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I had an afterthought and asked her if she could place a Halo on Sam's ornament since he's at the Bridge now and she said she would. Now I'm really excited to see mine. I know I'll cry when I see Sam's...


That was a _phenomenal_ idea! Darn it! Wish I had thought of doing that, too. :doh:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Kwhit, here's a sneak peak at Chance's...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

kwhit said:


> That was a _phenomenal_ idea! Darn it! Wish I had thought of doing that, too. :doh:


Thanks. Have your ornaments been mailed yet? Maybe you could ask her to add it to your ornament before she sends them off.

I'm so glad I checked in today and saw this thread. I've been away so much...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahhhh!!! I just received mine  They are AMAZING. They're going to look soo good on the tree. I'm going to take some pics now!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay here they are!!


Joey's 










Jesse's 










Joey's best friend Blue! I ordered this for his momma


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got mine! I love them!!!!!!!!! Pics to follow...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are my ornaments! I can't wait to give them to my sister and her husband:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I ordered mine this afternoon and then she said it will be in the mail tomorrow! Can't wait to see it!

Everyone's ornaments are great!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

These are all so awesome!! Does she only take paypal?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> These are all so awesome!! Does she only take paypal?



yes that's how I paid her, but you can also mail her a check. 

Mine will be on the way shortly, I'm super excited too!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Got mine today and love them!!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Getting error trying to post pics for now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are lovely.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I e-mailed her back and she's going to do them this weekend...should be in the mail on Monday!!!! 

Everyone's are so nice!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just emailed her...Im getting them for next year as I know they cant be done for this Christmas. I hope I hear back from her!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I told her I could keep her busy getting ornaments made for friends for Christmas gifts. I'll probably order more after Christmas since I already have 7 coming my way next week! lol


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I got mine last night and I *love* them!!! They are awesome and look just like the pictures I sent her. I'm just mad I didn't order any for me of my two! I will be ordering more from her after the holidays for sure.

I couldn't get a good photo of them with my camera last night, but I will try again later today and put them up.

I'm so excited to give them to my family members. Such a great gift to have and cherish for the years to come


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw more up on Cindi's facebook page - just put up ones of Libby, Sadie and a few others. If anyone wants me to check and see if theirs are up so they can get a sneak peak, let me know their names and I'll look for you.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine are currently in the mail! I am so glad we are all ordering from Cindi! She is so talented and accommodating. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so excited I have six more coming in the mail today They are all on her facebook except one and they are perfect


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Got mine!! LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Mar, I just noticed...you used your siggy pic, right?? =) Cuz they looks JUST LIKE your siggy pic. lol


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Loving all of them!

Mine should be here tomorrow! Just saw on the tracking it arrived in my town today.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Mar, I just noticed...you used your siggy pic, right?? =) Cuz they looks JUST LIKE your siggy pic. lol


LOL Yes I did!!!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I received my ornament today! It is beautiful! Thanks again enzos mom!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry I don't know how to post pictures the right way!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine are being delivered tomorrow!!!! Very excited!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ordered mine today.Ill get them before new year or so.
Even got one for my rainbow pup Holmes. Thanks Enzo's mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Everyone's ornaments are just beautiful-enjoy y'all!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Christmas Ornaments*

These are my ornaments


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I got mine last night! I need to take a picture of it, but it is wonderful!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No way!!! Those are AWESOME! Mine are going in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, here is mine!!


















Here is the picture she used:









It definitely looks much better in person! The picture doesn't do it justice. I love it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My ornaments came today.

Here are Angel Sam-
(he has wings and a halo that are not easily noticeable in this pic but
they are in person)

Ike- my nut pup
Hunter- my son's pup
& 
Conway- my daughter's pup

I noticed everyone's ornaments have the year on them, mine don't. I should have requested it...oh, well.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

mine is been shipped.Can hardly wait.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine came the other day but I forgot to post a picture! Left to right starting at the back is Ginger (English Springer at the Bridge), Jack, Madison (Dalmatian at the Bridge), Chloe, Libby (at the Bridge), Bailey (my sister's lab mix) and Kira. I think they are great!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Mine came the other day but I forgot to post a picture! Left to right starting at the back is Ginger (English Springer at the Bridge), Jack, Madison (Dalmatian at the Bridge), Chloe, Libby (at the Bridge), Bailey (my sister's lab mix) and Kira. I think they are great!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous, I know they are very speical to you.
> 
> Everyone's are just beautiful!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

They came!!!!!Best Xmas present ever!!!! Thank you again!!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is she doing these again this year?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd like to know too...


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

me too! i would love to get some from her.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Me too......I need one with Lexx on it this year. I actually forgot I had these done last year as I got mine after Xmas.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd love it as well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love them*

I love the ornaments, too!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'd love to know as well. They are beautiful!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've messaged Cindi to find out if she's doing the ornaments again...I'll let you all know what she says as soon as I get a response from her!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love some of these too, I don't mind if it's after Christmas.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Me too! I saw these them last year & thought they looked great. I'd love to have several...Maggie, Jake, Lillie, Maddie & Basil.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Any word back from her? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

xoerika620xo said:


> Any word back from her?


No, I have not heard back from her. I probably won't be around much for the next little bit, as my MIL passed away yesterday morning, but if I hear anything from Cindi, I'll try to let you all know.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No, I have not heard back from her. I probably won't be around much for the next little bit, as my MIL passed away yesterday morning, but if I hear anything from Cindi, I'll try to let you all know.


 Enzos_Mom - My condolences. Im sorry to hear about your MIL. Please take care.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought one last year and it was awesome!! Going to get one for Hank too!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No, I have not heard back from her. I probably won't be around much for the next little bit, as my MIL passed away yesterday morning, but if I hear anything from Cindi, I'll try to let you all know.


I'm so sorry to hear that. my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No, I have not heard back from her. I probably won't be around much for the next little bit, as my MIL passed away yesterday morning, but if I hear anything from Cindi, I'll try to let you all know.


I'm so sorry about your MIL. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

SAM: I am so very sorry to hear about your MIL!!


----------

